# Quote Notifications



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Is there any way to get this turned on? They use it over at Macrumors and it is a nice feature.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Is there any way to get this turned on? They use it over at Macrumors and it is a nice feature.


Quote notification, where you are notified if somebody quotes your post, is not available in standard vBulletin, the software used for this forum, as well as MacRumors. I've read there is a mod available for vB 3.X but I don't think it's ever been updated for 4.x, should they update beyond the current vB version being run here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah, I like that feature as well. I looked over on VBulletin.org but couldn't find the mod. Anyone know where it is? I will look into it.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Is there any way to get this turned on? They use it over at Macrumors and it is a nice feature.


Pretty awesome feature... 

~Alan


----------

